# Thunder 500 reliability



## setterpete (Dec 2, 2010)

One of the companys that I contacted for a price on a launcher said they stopped selling them due to reliabilty issues. I thought most of the problems went away when Etch-Mark sold the company. Can you who are owner/users of the Thunder 500 please let me know how they perform for you? What, if any, are the problems you have experienced. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## black hollows (Aug 25, 2007)

I have two of them and I have had no problems with them I have used them but not like I thought I would I thinking of selling them if interested the price would be 650.00 to leave room for shipping I do like them and they are easy to use better than bumper boys I just throw more real ducks than anything


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

I have had them all. They are the best out there!


----------



## setterpete (Dec 2, 2010)

Black Hollows, I'm extremely interested in your launchers. Where would you be shipping them from? Can you give me first refusal on them? What type of payment can you recieve?


----------



## setterpete (Dec 2, 2010)

Duh! just noticed Edwardsville, Il. Thanks!


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

setterpete said:


> One of the companys that I contacted for a price on a launcher said they stopped selling them due to reliabilty issues. I thought most of the problems went away when Etch-Mark sold the company. Can you who are owner/users of the Thunder 500 please let me know how they perform for you? What, if any, are the problems you have experienced. Thanks in advance for your help!


You might want to check and make sure that particular retailer is listed as an authorized dealer for Thunder Equipment products on their website.. Some people are selling without authorization for other reasons..


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

I have had my 500 since they came out with no problems.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

I have 3 of the old 4 shooters and love them. I also have 2 of the new 5 shooters and they don’t work as well. The batteries and wiring are just not as reliable. Would purchase old 4's any time.


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

3 of 'um and still ticking!


----------

